# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Mirror] WotLK 3.0.1 Full Client (enUS)

## Cypher

The download sites I tried to get this from were really slow and Blizzard's downloader sucks ass because it used up all my upstream bw which choked my downloads.

Anyway, decided to mirror the client onto my site which should (hopefully) be faster than the mainstream download sites, I haven't checked the file for integrity but it SHOULD work. If anyone has the CRC/MD5 and wants to post it here I'll SSH in and check.

If you want to wait till integrity is verified, (assuming noone posts the CRC/MD5 beforehand), I'll be downloading it tomorrow morning and probably testing it tomorrow afternoon when I get back from the city (I'll be out most of the day tomorrow).

Mirrored from: aDownOne: Downloads

Link:
http://www.cypherdev.net/WoW/WotLK-Beta-3.0.1-enUS.zip

----------


## Apoc

Hmmm... "CypherDev"... wonder where you got that idea from...

----------


## Obama

Thanks alot for sharing this.

----------


## Cypher

> Hmmm... "CypherDev"... wonder where you got that idea from...



NOU!

(I couldn't think of anything original to make the domain  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Suy

Nice! And thanks for sharing it with us!  :Big Grin:

----------


## beachbum230

Can you get banned for using this on retail?

----------


## Cypher

> Can you get banned for using this on retail?



Wow.....

Anyway, ignoring the obvious retardation of the above poster, I've just downloaded and checked the file, works great.

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

thx man ! nice share

----------


## aslam85

Thanks for the share, but just wondering, will this beta be upgraded to the final version when its released or is it the final? i downloaded the alpha version along time ago, but never updated it. Should i download and keep it for when it is released on the server im playing? 

BTW im geting prompted for a username and password when trying to download from your server?

----------


## piller

looks like the dl from ur site is faster....dloading with 1,2MB/sek

thanks a lot!

----------


## PuffDank

Link is asking for username/login..

Appreciate the mirror links though , using one of those..

Obviously this would need to be played on a Private server , I was wondering if anyone could recommend a few decent private servers that have alot of players etc.

Thanks again

----------


## Slaughto

Few Q's

1. Is this retail? (I'm still confused to WHAT this is)
2. If no, then on private server no?
3. If this is for retail do you do everything like on Wrath of the Lich King?


Thanks  :Smile: . I'm a little confused on this.

----------


## Stabor

this is downloading the beta client, so you can either use it for actual bliz beta, or find a private server that runs WOTLK.... lol

----------


## Cypher

This is useful for:

1. People like me (developers) who wish to reverse the Wrath builds and update their code/patterns ready for release. etc
2. People interested in playing around in a sandbox and checking out the new areas etc.

----------


## PuffDank

> This is useful for:
> 
> 1. People like me (developers) who wish to reverse the Wrath builds and update their code/patterns ready for release. etc
> 2. People interested in playing around in a sandbox and checking out the new areas etc.


How would a know nothing such as myself go about messing around with it? Like once downloaded how would I be able to log in and actually go to the new zones etc? 

Also could you please provide the login/pass for the download , for some reason both of the other 2 mirrors always stop downloading before finished.

----------


## poiper

> Can you get banned for using this on retail?


OMFG are you serious?
on topic, thanks for the share!

----------


## Cypher

****. Was there a rollback? The link got changed again.

Updated it to a non-password protected one.

Sorry.

----------


## Cypher

> How would a know nothing such as myself go about messing around with it? Like once downloaded how would I be able to log in and actually go to the new zones etc? 
> 
> Also could you please provide the login/pass for the download , for some reason both of the other 2 mirrors always stop downloading before finished.



Check out the ArcEmu trunk and apply the WotLK patch (in branch/wotlk). Compile.

----------


## Joethemagicalhobo

I'm sorry for being relatively new to this, but could someone explain what i have to do? normally i just bot and model edit, i have no idea how to handle this kind of thing lol. I did go to the arc but.. to no avail.

----------


## Cypher

> I'm sorry for being relatively new to this, but could someone explain what i have to do? normally i just bot and model edit, i have no idea how to handle this kind of thing lol. I did go to the arc but.. to no avail.


Sorry, I don't hold people's hands, you'll have to wait for someone with more patience/tolerance for retardation to come along.

----------


## Joethemagicalhobo

> Sorry, I don't hold people's hands, you'll have to wait for someone with more patience/tolerance for retardation to come along.


not so much retardation as a lack of knowledge in the area

however i do understand your position, and so i shall wait

----------


## Lopoza

Thanks for sharing...Is there a EU Link?

----------


## beachbum230

> Sorry, I don't hold people's hands, you'll have to wait for someone with more patience/tolerance for retardation to come along.


You could be a bit nicer, then the community might like you a bit more. I am confused because a guy a few posts back says that this can be used for retail or for private servers(obviously), however my question was can you get banned for using the Beta on retail. All I want is a simple yes or no, not "the idiot above me knows nothing". I cant see how that effects your pacience?

----------


## smdvince

sweet. I can use this on my actual wow account right? well, not on the live server, but like the beta server? does it just show up under another tab during the server select?

----------


## Cypher

> You could be a bit nicer, then the community might like you a bit more. I am confused because a guy a few posts back says that this can be used for retail or for private servers(obviously), however my question was can you get banned for using the Beta on retail. All I want is a simple yes or no, not "the idiot above me knows nothing". I cant see how that effects your pacience?



If you think I care about how much the 'community' (supposedly) hates me then you don't know the first thing about me. Regardless of what you think I'm quite respected in this community and have been around it a lot longer than you have (read: I am one of the 'original' members of this site, you've been here a couple of months), so I think I might know a lot more about the 'community' than you would. You might want to take a step back and realize the world does not revolve around you and your views are not necessary those of everyone else here, they may reflect the views of those who are just as stupid and new as you are, but they do not truly represent the actual community (which you are not a part of).

Yes I'm an ass, I admit that, but only to idiots like yourself who ask moronic questions then complain when they get flamed for doing so. If you don't like then piss off.

Please go die of cancer because you're obviously retarded beyond what medical science has treatment for.

Thanks.

----------


## Apoc

Cypher, you're flaming people.... and you didn't invite me?!?!

----------


## Cypher

> Cypher, you're flaming people.... and you didn't invite me?!?!



Yes i did, I told you on MSN as soon as I started!

----------


## jjaa

i has epics paint skillz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Billy

> i has epics paint skillz


That's the most accurate thing I've ever seen.

----------


## Cypher

> i has epics paint skillz



LOL, thats awesome!

Saved!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SarahPalin

lol at beachbum230

----------


## PuffDank

If you could please drop us a link with more information on how to go about using this as part of a sandbox that would be great , the only info I could come up with what you posted earlier were with earlier wow patches nothing w/ wotlk. If your tardation is keeping you from being able to post a link its understandable though. 

K thnx

----------


## master voodoo

ROFL... this is funny how people get flame for stupid shit... but hey somebody has to make the jokes around here

----------


## staticflare

> If you think I care about how much the 'community' (supposedly) hates me then you don't know the first thing about me. Regardless of what you think I'm quite respected in this community and have been around it a lot longer than you have (read: I am one of the 'original' members of this site, you've been here a couple of months), so I think I might know a lot more about the 'community' than you would. You might want to take a step back and realize the world does not revolve around you and your views are not necessary those of everyone else here, they may reflect the views of those who are just as stupid and new as you are, but they do not truly represent the actual community (which you are not a part of).
> 
> Yes I'm an ass, I admit that, but only to idiots like yourself who ask moronic questions then complain when they get flamed for doing so. If you don't like then piss off.
> 
> Please go die of cancer because you're obviously retarded beyond what medical science has treatment for.
> 
> Thanks.


Cypher I just came to this site looking for a wotlk download and I got one but.. I dont like how you talk to others when they are just asking questions of how to explore using Wotlk. Instead of being a dumb**** or Jerkass calling them noobs or retards you could explain how to access this by using private servers or setting up your own. Dont give a **** if you have been here for about 2 years thats not the point the point is when you post wotlk and someone ask how to use it dont be a dick in response.
Thanks.

----------


## Apoc

> Cypher I just came to this site looking for a wotlk download and I got one but.. I dont like how you talk to others when they are just asking questions of how to explore using Wotlk. Instead of being a dumb**** or Jerkass calling them noobs or retards you could explain how to access this by using private servers or setting up your own. Dont give a **** if you have been here for about 2 years thats not the point the point is when you post wotlk and someone ask how to use it dont be a dick in response.
> Thanks.


Unfortunately for you, he's not required to give you any support. So he can post it, and disappear, or call you names all day. Nothing you can do about it. But hey, I guess Google was never really good at helping figure stuff out...

----------


## william972

Thanks so much Cypher, it is apperiated..


Azalen

----------


## XcHeRoL

Is this the original Wotlk?If it is not,can you tell me when Wotlk will be released?

----------


## william972

Iam getting error 132 with this any infornation i would be most greatful for the help. thanks again it is apperiated.


Azalen

----------


## Cypher

> Cypher I just came to this site looking for a wotlk download and I got one but.. I dont like how you talk to others when they are just asking questions of how to explore using Wotlk. Instead of being a dumb**** or Jerkass calling them noobs or retards you could explain how to access this by using private servers or setting up your own. Dont give a **** if you have been here for about 2 years thats not the point the point is when you post wotlk and someone ask how to use it dont be a dick in response.
> Thanks.



Dear Moron:

Last time I checked I don't get payed to be here, I'm here voluntarily and on my own time. I code hacks for the community and give up lots of my time to respond to people's inquiries. You do NOT pay me for any of my work, so you are NOT entitled to any support, if I want to give you support thats my choice, if I instead choose to flame you for being downright retarded that's also my choice, you have absolutely no right to complain.

Heres an idea, don't like my attitude? Ask me for a refund!

Oh... wait....

You have one post and 1 rep. I've been here since the beginning. Day in day out I spend here I have to put up with bullshit from ungrateful *******s like you who can't apreciate something they get for free and instead complain about something that is both none of their business and that they have no right to complain about. I put in hours and hours of time to contribute to this community, what have you contributed? Oh thats right, NOTHING. So please shut the **** up.

Its people like you (read: stupid ungrateful leechers) who cause people like me (read: the people who release hacks to the aforementioned stupid ungrateful leechers) to stop publicizing our work for free.

In short:
I'm not required to give you support you ungrateful dick, when you start contributing maybe I'll care (but I doubt you'll ever do that). Until you start paying me for my work I don't care in the slightest if you think how I respond to retarded questions is inappropriate. Your existence makes a compelling argument in favour of involuntary euthanasia, so please go do the world a favour and jump off a cliff.

----------


## Cypher

> Thanks so much Cypher, it is apperiated..
> 
> 
> Azalen



You're welcome.  :Smile: 




> Is this the original Wotlk?If it is not,can you tell me when Wotlk will be released?



Google it retard.




> Iam getting error 132 with this any infornation i would be most greatful for the help. thanks again it is apperiated.
> 
> 
> Azalen



Google it retard.

----------


## PuffDank

For those of you that have no clue what to do with this file I took some time to write a guide ....you can find it here...

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...tml#post989164

And yes I used google because I am retarded for not knowing the first thing about this stuff....damnit those remedial classes never did a thing

Least I still got some photoshop skill...gotta make myself a sig for this forum....*pats self on back for not being retarded for knowing how to use photoshop*

----------


## caramell

People who want to play on a private server by themselves, Google emupedia, register on their site and then go to or search for this thread [RELEASE] - WoW WotLK Closed Beta Sandbox this is the sandbox for wotlk enUS beta once u have download that file, read the .nfo file and that should work and you should be able to play wotlk beta on your own private server
Btw, cypher, you are kinda rude but it is very simple to figure stuff out on your own, that is what I did, I researched on the internet stuff about wotlk and within 1 hour, I knew what to do and how to do it so people, stop ****ing complaing you *******s, I hate ****ing complains so there, have fun with your private server :Smile:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cypher

> People who want to play on a private server by themselves, Google emupedia, register on their site and then go to or search for this thread [RELEASE] - WoW WotLK Closed Beta Sandbox this is the sandbox for wotlk enUS beta once u have download that file, read the .nfo file and that should work and you should be able to play wotlk beta on your own private server
> Btw, cypher, you are kinda rude but it is very simple to figure stuff out on your own, that is what I did, I researched on the internet stuff about wotlk and within 1 hour, I knew what to do and how to do it so people, stop ****ing complaing you *******s, I hate ****ing complains so there, have fun with your private server


I've never denied I'm rude. But I feel its justified given the (what i consider to be 'rudeness') of the posters in this thread who ask stupid questions and waste my time without even doing a little research on their own first. I don't hold people's hands, I'll help people, but only if they help themselves first.

----------


## Apoc

Hai guiz! Kan I join the fail train!?!

----------


## Cypher

> Hai guiz! Kan I join the fail train!?!




Get on quickly! Its departing now!!

----------


## Apoc

> Get on quickly! Its departing now!!


I can haz free tiketz?

----------


## [Blaze]

> Get on quickly! Its departing now!!



 Aww man I missed it.

----------


## samsta458

This thread is full of massive fail. 

(I sneaked onto DA FAIL TRAINZ0R)

----------


## Obama

> Get on quickly! Its departing now!!



Your not one to bribing are you? I need to get on that.

----------


## Cypher

> I can haz free tiketz?



No time to worry about that! There's a lion blocking the train platform!

----------


## Apoc

Truth.

----------


## Cypher

> Truth.

----------


## Apoc



----------


## Cypher

>

----------


## Apoc

>

----------


## Cypher

>

----------


## Apoc

>

----------


## DLC

Fail queries make this win thread.

----------


## samsta458

Enough with t3h lolcats

----------


## Cypher

> Enough with t3h lolcats

----------


## momasboy

NICE! 
Downloading now, its easy to do, not hard like the others 
+ rep!

----------


## caramell

About the sandbox, I tried it out, you can only explore northerend but not play as a deathknight and use the new moves and doesn't have and new mobs,npcs.weapons or armor, but just search for a wotlk private server and that will have dk,mobs,npcs but be sure that the server u pick supports that patch that u have currently for wotlk beta or u have to redownload wotlk beta all over again

----------


## beachbum230

I understand where you are going with this Cypher, it is anoying when new people ask the same stupid questions all the time. I also understand what you meen about how you have been here for a long time. However, when you trash people it just makes you look less professional and more like an idiot. Since you have been here along time, you should be setting the example and show other people not to flame other users. I myself have not been very productive with this site as it has no interest to me; I have a life, and no I am not going to kill myself or die of cancer. I am going to stop posting about your stupid argument and if I do post again on this topic, I hope it is about WoTLK as I wish to stay on topic.

-Beachbum

----------


## blade101

Thanks for the download man, I will +Rep when I can  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cypher

> I understand where you are going with this Cypher, it is anoying when new people ask the same stupid questions all the time. I also understand what you meen about how you have been here for a long time. However, when you trash people it just makes you look less professional and more like an idiot. Since you have been here along time, you should be setting the example and show other people not to flame other users. I myself have not been very productive with this site as it has no interest to me; I have a life, and no I am not going to kill myself or die of cancer. I am going to stop posting about your stupid argument and if I do post again on this topic, I hope it is about WoTLK as I wish to stay on topic.
> 
> -Beachbum



Dear Moron:

I don't care what you think about me. I'm not here to 'look professional', and frankly I hardly consider myself to be the idiot given the retardation present in your posts. "Can you get banned for using this on retail?"

Tell your mum to stay off meth next time she has kids.

----------


## jimmy13

> If you think I care about how much the 'community' (supposedly) hates me then you don't know the first thing about me. Regardless of what you think I'm quite respected in this community and have been around it a lot longer than you have (read: I am one of the 'original' members of this site, you've been here a couple of months), so I think I might know a lot more about the 'community' than you would. You might want to take a step back and realize the world does not revolve around you and your views are not necessary those of everyone else here, they may reflect the views of those who are just as stupid and new as you are, but they do not truly represent the actual community (which you are not a part of).
> 
> Yes I'm an ass, I admit that, but only to idiots like yourself who ask moronic questions then complain when they get flamed for doing so. If you don't like then piss off.
> 
> Please go die of cancer because you're obviously retarded beyond what medical science has treatment for.
> 
> Thanks.


 you dont need to care cos u is so leet ^^ HIGH FIVE!!!!

----------


## Cypher

> you dont need to care cos u is so leet ^^ HIGH FIVE!!!!



Errr. yeah...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PaNiC RooM

nice how big is the file sorry im at work and also any chance of the EU version?

----------


## Cypher

About 2GB.

Also, the US client works on EU fine (I tested it with an EU account last night).

----------


## eniox

thanks for sharing 
i looking for this a lot
thank you Cypher


ps.sorry my english

----------


## newbie123

nice downloading right now!

----------


## fakeyfakerson

so if i got into the beta but dont want to wait 6 hours for the crappy blizzard downloader, i could download this, use it, and then use blizzards crappy downloader for only the latest updates right?

----------


## Cypher

> so if i got into the beta but dont want to wait 6 hours for the crappy blizzard downloader, i could download this, use it, and then use blizzards crappy downloader for only the latest updates right?



Correct.

That is precisely what I did. This is EXACTLY the same as the one you'll get from the Blizz downloader.

----------


## ftwtoast

good stuff, +Rep

----------


## JamesGeer

> Get on quickly! Its departing now!!


OMFG That was just so danm funny i think i pissed myself it was so funny,

You are a ledgend at jokes and your work is amazing, EPIC!

----------


## JMT420

To answer a few questions you can't use this on retail or play with people who have gotten into beta.. When your accepted into beta your given a beta key and after its applied you "character copy" one of your characters to the beta realms (which is only possible after your account is flagged as a beta tester). Than after that you make a temporary account that is used for to login to the beta server making it impossible to use your retail account to get into beta. Than your given a download link for the blizzard downloader thats set to download these same beta files. Basically for the non betas here all you can do with this is install WotLK Beta so that you can either 1. Use the files to update your PServer to WotLK beta or 2. Use the game client to connect to someone elses WotLK PServer. I'm only here because blizzard only gave me one download option which was the slow ass blizzard downloader but maybe ill use this to update my PServer as well.

----------


## gneppm

> About the sandbox, I tried it out, you can only explore northerend but not play as a deathknight and use the new moves and doesn't have and new mobs,npcs.weapons or armor, but just search for a wotlk private server and that will have dk,mobs,npcs but be sure that the server u pick supports that patch that u have currently for wotlk beta or u have to redownload wotlk beta all over again



You can't play as a Deathknight? i've been seeing people post youtube vid's and shit with them run around as deathknights.

do you need a new patch to play as dk's?

----------


## damon160

omg thank you i hate download via blizz downloader

----------


## werdz

tyvm u r da best coz the blizz download was gunna take 24 hours dis one will only take 2

----------


## Cypher

> tyvm u r da best coz the blizz download was gunna take 24 hours dis one will only take 2



Yeah, Blizz downloader is ridiculously slow.

----------


## GatekeeperIII

I has suggestion! Dont wanna get flamed dont say something negative to Cypher! Woot for using our brains. -_-

----------


## Azshardria2012

Eh mabye its just me but when I click the link you your website it gives me the error message Address Not Found. and when I go to the German beta link it doesn't download anything. I took away the "ftp" thing to where it just used the web address and it asked for a log in.

I'm not a complete computer retard, usually, but I really don't know if its just me or if theres something going on with your website so if you would be so kind as to clarify, it would be much appreciated.

----------


## Cypher

Beta servers are down anyway, new client is on the PTRs, and it will be live in two weeks anyway. I can probably reup it if I can find it, but why do you need it anyway?

Unless you're a programmer of some sort it's useless to you.

----------


## Podpalak

Cool WOtlk thx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peidei

Did you look at Cypher? That's when you're spending too much of your time in the internet. "Me just be azz with ppls who deserve it!!!" "Me mean, me attention whore!". Don't worry dude, your mom loves you, I think.

----------


## Cypher

> Did you look at Cypher? That's when you're spending too much of your time in the internet. "Me just be azz with ppls who deserve it!!!" "Me mean, me attention whore!". Don't worry dude, your mom loves you, I think.


The fail is strong with you young padiwan.

----------


## crystalize

wont let me download it... =(

----------

